
Building Trust Online by Partnering with the International Fact Checking Network - tareqak
https://www.blog.google/topics/journalism-news/building-trust-online-partnering-international-fact-checking-network/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Erica Anderson / The Keyword: Google announces partnership
with International Fact-Checking Network to focus on increasing number of fact
checkers, expand service globally, more_

------
sova
Google! I love you right now! Thank you! Keep the veracity metrics coming.
People lack, want, and need high quality information and BS filters.

